# 6mnth old male biting genital area



## kevin243 (Jul 17, 2014)

The picture below is of our 6 month old V Jake. He is chewing in his genital area often. Wondering if this is normal. We are first time V owners. We are loving the new addition to our family. He has been with us since he was 7 weeks old. Other wise he eats and drinks normal. The area only gets red after he is biting the area. You can here his teeth chatter when he is biting himself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks more like the stomach from the picture.
Maybe he's just taking care of a itch.


----------



## kevin243 (Jul 17, 2014)

Just above his penis. So yes i gues you could say stomach area as well. I was able to talk to someone that has had the se issue with their puppy. Sounds like a normal problem that will take care of it's self. I just a over concerned new owner!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Unless its a nervous problem I'd think there is something with his skin making it itchy..... maybe a little infection? Would have it checked.


----------

